# So frustrated..kibble switch!!



## Yoshismom (Jul 6, 2005)

I am so aggravated with trying to find a new kibble!

RAW is not an option for us.

My first choices would be Orijen or Ziwi Peak but I do not want to get caught up on shipping food in.

The one's I am looking at are

Canidae before grain ALS but I think they are Diamond now?
Blue Wilderness - The high protein worries me
Merrick Before Grain - past recalls


I would certainly like to find a food that could be found locally that isnt a Diamond or P & G food that isnt to hight in protein and has not been recalled in the past :-(

Any suggestions or thoughts on the foods listed and/or some more suggestions to choose from would be greatly appreciated


----------



## huskyluv (Oct 24, 2008)

The Honest Kitchen is an option. It's dehydrated raw so it's not real "raw" but has the health benefits and is simple to feed. Just add water and serve. The ingredients are great and the food is human grade, yes you could eat it yourself. The vegetables in THK are dehydrated at a low temp so they are technically raw and the meat is dehydrated at a slightly higher temp (120 F) to kill off any parasites/pathogens. I love the fact that you can actually read and know exactly what all the ingredients in it are.

My furbabies love The Honest Kitchen and do so well on it too. They have formulas with and without grain and different protein sources. You can feed it alone or add fruits, veggies, raw or cooked meat, kibble, and/or wet food. I highly recommend THK, here's their website: http://www.thehonestkitchen.com/


----------



## Yoshismom (Jul 6, 2005)

I have looked at "The honest kitchen" before and it isnt local either plus it is very pricey :-(


----------



## Mom of 4 Chi's (Apr 3, 2009)

I am unable to walk into any of our local pet stores and buy Ziwi Peak, but there are two small pet stores that will order it for me. I just pick it up at their store. I don't pay for shipping. Only the cost of the food and tax.
Maybe a small pet store will do that for you? I also contacted Ziwi Peak. They had a representative call me and I told her that I was having a hard time finding their food. She asked me what were the closest pet food stores to me, them she made some calls. 
If your interested in Ziwi maybe you can contact them like I did. 
Good luck with your search. I know how frustrating it is.


----------



## pigeonsheep (Nov 8, 2008)

humm. why dont u want to get food shipped in? o_o; i got sick of kibble itself entirely, that's why we just do cooked meals now and its been working like a charm


----------



## Yoshismom (Jul 6, 2005)

We are really bad about waiting until the last minute to buy food....hate to say it but it is true. We all three fill bowls when needed and we have a lack of communication on when its time to buy more dog food. It is just more convenient for us to be able to run out to the store and buy some.


----------



## huskyluv (Oct 24, 2008)

Yoshismom said:


> I have looked at "The honest kitchen" before and it isnt local either plus it is very pricey :-(


Have you written off dehydrated raw foods completely? There are other brands of dehydrated raw similar to THK but different brands/manufacturers that might be easier to get locally. Just a thought. I can see how THK may look "expensive" but for example I used to pay $55 for a 28.6 lb bag of Evo kibble. I am now paying $52 for a 10 lb box of THK Keen which makes 40-44 lbs of food once rehydrated with water. So when you compare how much it costs per pound of food (Evo kibble vs rehydrated THK) it comes out to:
Evo = $1.92/lb
THK Keen (rehydrated) = $1.30/lb

All this time I've not switched to THK (I've wanted to!) only because I thought it would cost me more. Now that I've switched and calculated it out it is actually cheaper for me to feed THK than Evo kibble. Doh! I feel so stupid for not figuring it out a long time ago. :banghead: THK is not carried anywhere locally for me either, I have my local specialty pet food store special order it in for me. I just pay for the product, they do not charge me any shipping fees.

Anyway, hope you find something.


----------



## huskyluv (Oct 24, 2008)

Yoshismom said:


> We are really bad about waiting until the last minute to buy food....hate to say it but it is true. We all three fill bowls when needed and we have a lack of communication on when its time to buy more dog food. It is just more convenient for us to be able to run out to the store and buy some.


My local specialty pet food store is fantastic. The owner special orders my food in for me regularly even when I am not out of food. What she does is orders it in advance and sets it aside in the back so others cannot buy it and holds it for me until I am ready for a new bag/box of food. I love my food supplier, she is awesome.


----------



## Yoshismom (Jul 6, 2005)

LOL! $55.00 for 28lbs of dog food also seems really expensive, LOL! With the way my big guys eat there is no way I could afford that :-( The chi's have been eating I believe the 7lb bag of Wellness Core that I believe lasts about 1 month and we pay around $12.00 a bag for it here.


----------



## OurCheekyChihuahuas (Nov 18, 2009)

i was using Royal Canin and had all the fuss about getting it delievered. i no im in the UK but i find i have the same problems finding a good food! I couldnt try raw feeding as i dont feel comfortable with this idea for all of my dogs! Although i recently switched to "Wafcol" and my dogs really love it! I have read one bad review online but for my dogs they seem to thrive on it. Im always looking out for a good trusted kibble brand but some arent for everyone! Good Luck!


----------



## BellaLina's Mom (Mar 16, 2007)

I feel your pain too.

Bella is eating Wellness Core and I was going to switch her to Innova Evo. I won't be doing that now since Innova was purchased by P & G. I want to be able to pick up the dog food locally too. It's so frustrating changing Bella's dog food due to her food allergies and sensitive stomach.


----------



## flippedstars (Dec 16, 2009)

Can you get ahold of Artemis?

Their food is really good and privately owned. Since mine don't like the Acana, I'm going to give it a try. I have to have it shipped to me, though :-/ There's not many options here!


----------



## foggy (Oct 12, 2009)

I second the Artemis. It's a good food and the protein isn't too high, 25% on the adult small breed.


----------



## flippedstars (Dec 16, 2009)

foggy said:


> I second the Artemis. It's a good food and the protein isn't too high, 25% on the adult small breed.


Do you feed this? How do yours like it? I'm excited for mine to come so I can start using it.


----------



## foggy (Oct 12, 2009)

flippedstars said:


> Do you feed this? How do yours like it? I'm excited for mine to come so I can start using it.


I literally just started using it and I'm switching them over very very slowly as Roo gets anal gland issues when I change her food, so I have to go very slow with it. So unfortunately I can't comment too much on it as they're still eating mostly California Natural at the moment. 

From what they have had, they do seem to like it.  It gets a high rating on dog food analysis and I'm happy that the protein content isn't too high because, for whatever reason, mine always do poorly on the really high protein kibble. Plus as you mentioned in your post, it's privately owned. (whereas California Natural is involved in the P&G buyout) I hope it works out well for you.


----------



## flippedstars (Dec 16, 2009)

foggy said:


> I literally just started using it and I'm switching them over very very slowly as Roo gets anal gland issues when I change her food, so I have to go very slow with it. So unfortunately I can't comment too much on it as they're still eating mostly California Natural at the moment.
> 
> From what they have had, they do seem to like it.  It gets a high rating on dog food analysis and I'm happy that the protein content isn't too high because, for whatever reason, mine always do poorly on the really high protein kibble. Plus as you mentioned in your post, it's privately owned. (whereas California Natural is involved in the P&G buyout) I hope it works out well for you.


I have to get it shipped in for now which sucks...but if they like it, it will be well worth it. I can't wait until all my little buggars are on the same food and off puppy food, adult food, weight mgmt food etc haha.


----------



## foggy (Oct 12, 2009)

flippedstars said:


> I have to get it shipped in for now which sucks...but if they like it, it will be well worth it. I can't wait until all my little buggars are on the same food and off puppy food, adult food, weight mgmt food etc haha.


Ha, I'm sure. No more worries about food stealing then. I'm lucky with the Artemis as a few specialty shops near me sell it. If you haven't already, you can go to their website and find out if they have a retailer near you by putting in your zip:

http://www.artemiscompany.com/retailer.asp

Maybe some small shop near you that you hadn't thought about carries it afterall.


----------



## flippedstars (Dec 16, 2009)

foggy said:


> Ha, I'm sure. No more worries about food stealing then. I'm lucky with the Artemis as a few specialty shops near me sell it. If you haven't already, you can go to their website and find out if they have a retailer near you by putting in your zip:
> 
> http://www.artemiscompany.com/retailer.asp
> 
> Maybe some small shop near you that you hadn't thought about carries it afterall.


Nope...none within 200 miles. I checked :-/ I live...sorta in the middle of nowhere. Closest "real" city is Denver, over 300 miles away. NM, UT and AZ have no shops within 200 miles either. Bummer!


----------



## foggy (Oct 12, 2009)

Ah, I see. That's too bad then. Good luck with it when it arrives!


----------



## skwerlylove (Apr 24, 2010)

huskyluv said:


> The Honest Kitchen is an option. It's dehydrated raw so it's not real "raw" but has the health benefits and is simple to feed. Just add water and serve. The ingredients are great and the food is human grade, yes you could eat it yourself. The vegetables in THK are dehydrated at a low temp so they are technically raw and the meat is dehydrated at a slightly higher temp (120 F) to kill off any parasites/pathogens. I love the fact that you can actually read and know exactly what all the ingredients in it are.
> 
> My furbabies love The Honest Kitchen and do so well on it too. They have formulas with and without grain and different protein sources. You can feed it alone or add fruits, veggies, raw or cooked meat, kibble, and/or wet food. I highly recommend THK, here's their website: http://www.thehonestkitchen.com/


I, too, am on the hunt for a new food. I am willing to pay a little bit more for something good. I actually wanted to know if feeding them a rehydrated, essentially wet, food affects their poo.

Do they have the small, raw feeding poos? Or do they have the soft, wet food poos?

Thanks


----------



## huskyluv (Oct 24, 2008)

Yoshismom said:


> LOL! $55.00 for 28lbs of dog food also seems really expensive, LOL! With the way my big guys eat there is no way I could afford that :-( The chi's have been eating I believe the 7lb bag of Wellness Core that I believe lasts about 1 month and we pay around $12.00 a bag for it here.


Wow, I consider that a good price especially since a 28 lb bag lasts my 60 lb husky 2 months. What do you feed your Dane?




skwerlylove said:


> I, too, am on the hunt for a new food. I am willing to pay a little bit more for something good. I actually wanted to know if feeding them a rehydrated, essentially wet, food affects their poo.
> 
> Do they have the small, raw feeding poos? Or do they have the soft, wet food poos?
> 
> Thanks


They can have larger and soft stool at first like with any food but they do tend to firm up if you stick with it. Some dogs have firm stool right away when switched to THK. Some dogs also continue to have larger stool with continued use however if you leave the stool outside for a day you will find that it will usually shrink and disintegrate because when it first comes out it is larger due to the water content which soon evaporates if left outside. You probably will not get white stool with THK like you would with raw. My dogs' stool on THK is small and firm but not everyone gets exactly the same results.


----------



## appleblossom (Mar 10, 2005)

Ive just switched to Fromm 4 star nutritionals & would highly recommend it to anyone who is looking for a new kibble.

www.frommfamily.com


----------



## Yoshismom (Jul 6, 2005)

I completely forgot about Artemis. The only thing I dont like about Artemis is it isnt grain free :-( I was hoping to continue with a grain free. We actually have Artemis locally.


----------



## flippedstars (Dec 16, 2009)

My dogs have done OK w/ high quality grains in their diet. They all did wonderfully on the Innova. I understand your frustration with switching. It's hard to know what to trust :-/


----------



## TLI (Sep 3, 2008)

I'm seriously considering a cooked diet. The only thing that is stopping me is that I want to be 100% sure that they are getting the right amount of vitamins and minerals. I'm at a loss with you guys. This is tough now that they have all done these switches and stuff. We are soon going to be limited to nothing. 

Sorry Michelle, I know that wasn’t much help. Just wanted to add that I’m with you guys in the frustration.


----------



## foggy (Oct 12, 2009)

TLI said:


> I'm seriously considering a cooked diet. The only thing that is stopping me is that I want to be 100% sure that they are getting the right amount of vitamins and minerals. I'm at a loss with you guys.


I considered a cooked diet too, but like you I was worried about them not getting the right amount of vitamins and minerals. The whole thing is very frustrating.


----------



## KayC (May 3, 2005)

I just switched to Ziwipeak and Zoey loves it. It is 23.99 for a 2.2 lb bag here and you can get an 11lb bag also that would last you a long time if you have to order it in. Maybe your local petstore could order it in for you. You can also get it on Amazon for free shipping I beleive, here it is. 
http://www.amazon.com/ZiwiPeak-Real...3?ie=UTF8&s=home-garden&qid=1274240460&sr=8-3


----------



## Yoshismom (Jul 6, 2005)

Have there been any recalls on Artemis in the past?


----------



## rubia (Jul 3, 2008)

I would check around with independent retailers. I was suprised to find that an aquarium/fishy shop carried all sorts of dog food. Raw, dehydrated, frozen and Orejin--yipee for me because it is close to the club where the kids swim and I can pop over while they are in the pool--otherwise it ia trip across to the other side of the city (which I never have the time for).


----------



## flippedstars (Dec 16, 2009)

Yoshismom said:


> Have there been any recalls on Artemis in the past?


Their website in 2007 when all the recalls happened had this posted.

Title: Artemis is safe to feed to your pets. 5/4/2007
Non of our products have been re-called.
Artemis is safe to feed to your pets. 


They just had the article ABOUT recalls in general.


----------



## Yoshismom (Jul 6, 2005)

I can get these foods locally...

Blue Wilderness
Merrick Before Grain
Canidae both grain and non grain ALS
Wellness
Eagle Pack 
Artemis
Solid Gold
Flint River Ranch
We have a Petco that is 45 minutes from us so whatever they sale...I think the Natural Balance and California Naturals, etc..


----------



## flippedstars (Dec 16, 2009)

Yoshismom said:


> I can get these foods locally...
> 
> Blue Wilderness *I don't have any experience w/ this one...*
> Merrick Before Grain *They've had some past recalls from what I have read but those that use it seem to like it*
> ...


I put my responses in bold as far as what I know. Maybe others have info where I don't.


----------



## Yoshismom (Jul 6, 2005)

Thanks, I knew about most that I listed as they are local and I have been researching.

I would never buy from PetsMart as they do not carry premium foods. They will even tell you when you call that they dont carry premium foods, as if they are proud of it??

Our Petco isnt to bad, I have seen their back stock area and it seems climate controled and neat and clean. The one thing that does worry me about them is from where the food comes from before it makes it into the store. I read that story about the rat infestation...so gross :-( That is one of the reasons that I usually do not buy from them if I can help it. 

We have a store that a rescue organization opened in Asheville, NC that is called "Pet Harmony" They have their adoptable cats and dogs there as well. They have only premium foods and a percentage of what you buy goes to the rescue for the care of the animals  The owner is pretty dog food saavy but we have somewhat bumped heads over a few of the foods. I dont think she keeps up with the newest information as well as she should? Anywho, I like to buy my foods there


----------



## flippedstars (Dec 16, 2009)

BOoo....

Just got this e-mail from Artemis:

We utilize the manufacturing facilities of Diamond in Lathrop, CA. Our can food is made at Wheeling, IL by Evanger’s. 



Hope this helps clears things up.

Thank you.

Nima








.........dangit.


----------



## TripleAChihuahuas (Apr 8, 2010)

Yoshismom said:


> I can get these foods locally...
> 
> Blue Wilderness
> Merrick Before Grain
> ...


I have been using Natural balance small bites for years now and it hasn't had any recalls and a good food for mine so far, I had the same problem last night looking at the foods and saying which one I want decided to go back to natural balance since it has been good for us.


----------



## flippedstars (Dec 16, 2009)

I just noticed that Fromm four star nutritionals does a grainfree option...dunno if you have this food available but thought I'd let you know incase you ended up shipping something in.


----------



## huskyluv (Oct 24, 2008)

TLI said:


> I'm seriously considering a cooked diet. The only thing that is stopping me is that I want to be 100% sure that they are getting the right amount of vitamins and minerals.





foggy said:


> I considered a cooked diet too, but like you I was worried about them not getting the right amount of vitamins and minerals. The whole thing is very frustrating.


If you both are concerned about missing vitamins and minerals you can always do a home cooked diet and add supplements to fill in the holes as an "insurance policy" to make sure they aren't missing anything. A good supplement and variety of food sources should keep them plenty healthy and you shouldn't need to worry.




TripleAChihuahuas said:


> I have been using Natural balance small bites for years now and it hasn't had any recalls and a good food for mine so far, I had the same problem last night looking at the foods and saying which one I want decided to go back to natural balance since it has been good for us.


Natural Balance did issue two recalls in April of 2007 on their Venison formula and several dog & cat canned formulas. I had been feeding their Venison canned food at the time and although I did not have an bad cans I remember getting quite a scare about the food I was feeding and watched my dog for signs of being affected by bad food from the NB recall. I still feed NB kibble and canned foods but I keep an eye on recall info in case it happens again...which I do expect it will (just my opinion).


----------

